# how to edit home movies?



## =bEC$= (Jul 2, 2006)

hi all,
i have a quick question, basically my mum has put a bunch of old home movies onto a dvd for me, but theres a bunch of rubbish i want to edit out.

is there a program where i can cut sections of it and put the parts i want to keep all together? She left all the parts where there lens cap has been left on, lots of snowy parts and film of the ground etc.

it would be good if theres a basic program that i could use, preferably freeware 

thanks in advance,
becs


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

=bEC$= said:


> hi all,
> i have a quick question, basically my mum has put a bunch of old home movies onto a dvd for me, but theres a bunch of rubbish i want to edit out.
> 
> is there a program where i can cut sections of it and put the parts i want to keep all together? She left all the parts where there lens cap has been left on, lots of snowy parts and film of the ground etc.
> ...


for starters, it used to be that if your computer was configured as fat32, instead of ntfs, you would be limited to 4gb of file size, when working with dvd video format. That sounds like a lot of room to manuver, but when editing/creating dvds, that file size limitation can be crippling to your effort (if you are configured as fat32)

I cant answer your question myself, but I suspect that folks around here can help you, however you will probably need to provide more information about your computer system, to save time and mis-understanding of how to go about your quest

Best of luck to you, and be patient, cause there are lots of highly qualified folks around here to help you


----------



## =bEC$= (Jul 2, 2006)

ok to be honest im not really sure what all that meant 
basically what she has done is copy the vcr tapes onto a dvd using her dual vcr/dvd burner hooked up to the tv.

i was hoping there was a program that i can play the movies in and record or cut the parts i wanted to keep.
some of these movies go back as far as the early 80s, im not sure if this helps, but it opens in windows media player 11 and plays fine.

when i click on properties for the dvd it says:
type: cd drive
file system: UDF

the files in it are VTS from what i can tell.

it named: DVD_VIDEO_RECORDER which is what her dvd player named it.

each of the dvds are around 3gig and there are about 4 of them but i only want a few sections from each and it would probably all fit on a 4gig disk


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

You'll have to get a ripper to rip the dvd files, then maybe have to re-encode and use a file splitter to cut out the not needed bits:

A good free re-encoder is Super (if needed) http://www.erightsoft.net/SUPER.html

a good splitter is HJSpli http://www.freebyte.com/hjsplit/#win32


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Rache said:


> You'll have to get a ripper to rip the dvd files, then maybe have to re-encode and use a file splitter to cut out the not needed bits:
> 
> A good free re-encoder is Super (if needed) http://www.erightsoft.net/SUPER.html
> 
> a good splitter is HJSpli http://www.freebyte.com/hjsplit/#win32


No reason at all to mess with (and reduce quality) of DVD compliant files. Your method will also require that the new files will have to be authored again.

To the OP, DVDShrink (free) will do the job in reauthor mode. You can add/trim various parts of one (you can keep adding the same part over and over if need be) or all the DVD's into one. As long as you stay below 4464MB there will no loss of quality or re-encoding. Transfer your original DVD's to your Hard Drive (easier that way) then search for some guides.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Windows XP has Movie Maker that you can use to edit the movies once you rip them to files


----------



## =bEC$= (Jul 2, 2006)

MysticEyes said:


> No reason at all to mess with (and reduce quality) of DVD compliant files. Your method will also require that the new files will have to be authored again.
> 
> To the OP, DVDShrink (free) will do the job in reauthor mode. You can add/trim various parts of one (you can keep adding the same part over and over if need be) or all the DVD's into one. As long as you stay below 4464MB there will no loss of quality or re-encoding. Transfer your original DVD's to your Hard Drive (easier that way) then search for some guides.


i have dvd shrink, i didnt know i could add all different files into one on it  ill have to have a look, thanks :up:


----------



## =bEC$= (Jul 2, 2006)

simpswr said:


> Windows XP has Movie Maker that you can use to edit the movies once you rip them to files


Is that on xp pro,and where would i find it? Is it in media player or somewhere else?
((ps, i love that the smileys have santa hats))


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

simpswr said:


> Windows XP has Movie Maker that you can use to edit the movies once you rip them to files


Again, there is no reason to be re-ending/converting DVD compliant files when all the OP wants to do is trim out some garbage. I'm sure the quality of the transfer is not all that good to start with anyway.


----------



## =bEC$= (Jul 2, 2006)

hahahahaha you got that right, but memories are still memories all the same! gotta love the old video cameras!

they have been put into chapters, can i cut parts within those using shrink? 
i cant seem to find any good guides for doing it


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

=bEC$= said:


> Is that on xp pro,and where would i find it? Is it in media player or somewhere else?
> ((ps, i love that the smileys have santa hats))


Should be in your Program list . . Home or Pro


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

MysticEyes said:


> Again, there is no reason to be re-ending/converting DVD compliant files when all the OP wants to do is trim out some garbage. I'm sure the quality of the transfer is not all that good to start with anyway.


Windows Movie maker is an editor . .


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

simpswr said:


> Windows Movie maker is an editor . .


Will it accept VOB's as source files?



> they have been put into chapters, can i cut parts within those using shrink?
> i cant seem to find any good guides for doing it


Yes, slide a title set over to the left and hit the Trim icon.


----------



## =bEC$= (Jul 2, 2006)

sorry what i mean is, for example, if theres 2 or 3 sections ranging from 3min to 10 min (within the same title/chapter), am i able to keep all those and cut the rubbish, or can i only trim the beginnings and end?

its not made clear in the guide i found  from what i can see, i think its saying i can trim the ends and then join it, but theres nothing about multiple sections from the same chapter/title

eg, in one chapter theres movies from when we were kids, then it switches to one of her work xmas parties, then over laps a bit, and goes back to more holiday movies, then has some with the lens cap on.

so i want to keep the parts from when we were kids, cut the overlaps, lens cap, and xmas party parts.....

does that make sense?


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

> Will it accept VOB's as source files?


Nope . . they will have to be ripped from the DVD



> they have been put into chapters, can i cut parts within those using shrink?


Once they are ripped to files, you can edit . . including splitting, cuting out scenes . .

If you have Nero . . it also has an editor.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

=bEC$= said:


> sorry what i mean is, for example, if theres 2 or 3 sections ranging from 3min to 10 min (within the same title/chapter), am i able to keep all those and cut the rubbish, or can i only trim the beginnings and end?
> 
> its not made clear in the guide i found  from what i can see, i think its saying i can trim the ends and then join it, but theres nothing about multiple sections from the same chapter/title
> 
> ...


You add (move to the left) the same title 20 times if you like (it will number and stack them). Then click on each one and trim what you don't want leaving what you want. You want the first 3 minutes, then trim the next one and grab the 8 minutes out of the middle, then go on to the next one and grab 26 minutes towards the end etc. You can then also put your new trimmed pieces in any order you like.


----------



## =bEC$= (Jul 2, 2006)

ok thanks, ill give it a try later tonight and let you know how it goes.

thanks for your help 

becs


----------

